# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Liền kề phú mỹ hưng và sài gòn peninsula

## ailopdiu

1. Dễ sở hữu.
- Giá tốt nhất khu vực Quận 7: 23 – 25 triệu/m2.
- Thanh toán 200 triệu ban đầu.
- Đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng: 61 - 140 m2.
- An tâm tiến độ: VPBank & TPBank bảo lãnh & hỗ trợ vay tối đa 70%.

2. Dễ ở.
- Dẫn đầu với 25 tiện ích nội khu & 60 tiện ích xung quanh (liền kề cầu Phú Mỹ & cầu Thủ Thiêm 4).
- Giao nhà hoàn thiện, nội thất cao cấp, an ninh tối đa.
- Khuôn viên sống trong lành, lý tưởng.
- Thiết kế thông minh, hiện đại: Ban công & loga.
- Kết nối nhanh trong 10p tới Quận 1, Quận 2, Quận 4...

3. Dễ đầu tư.
- Giá tốt nhất khu Nam (23 - 25 triệu/m2).
- Vị trí trung tâm, dân cư hiện hữu.
- Du cầu thuê lớn từ cao ốc văn phòng, giảng viên các trường ĐH..
- Cơ sở hạ tầng hoàn chỉnh, tiềm năng phát triển đô thị lớn.
- Giá trị BĐS tăng mạnh theo dự án cầu Thủ Thiêm 4 và siêu dự án công viên Peninsula (công viên Mũi đèn đỏ).

Ưu đãi:
- Intercom.
- Thẻ từ an ninh căn hộ.
- Buồng tắm đứng kính.
- Sàn gỗ phòng ngủ.

Cơ hội đầu tư tốt nhất căn ngay thời điểm đầu dự án!
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ PKD CĐT Đất Xanh để được hỗ trợ: Hotline

bán chung cư hei tower - căn hộ hei tower - bán căn hộ hei tower

----------

